# Vandy Vape Mesh RDA



## PsyCLown (2/8/17)

So I saw this and think it seems like a better design compared to that other mesh RDA - can't remember the name right now.

http://www.vandyvape.com/detail/Atomizer/38

Looks as if it will use less juice, comes with different types of mesh wire and will work well (or decently) with the standard coils as well.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (2/8/17)

Saw this on FT yesterday and I want. This makes sense, a lot. I like very much.


----------



## PsyCLown (2/8/17)

Agreed, a lot more than that other mesh RDA. Ceto I think it is? 

I will still wait for some opinions before I even consider it.


----------



## CMMACKEM (3/8/17)

What is the actual revolutionary thing about mesh?


----------



## RichJB (3/8/17)

1. Fast ramp-up despite having huge surface area.
2. You don't need a coiling kit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (3/8/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> What is the actual revolutionary thing about mesh?


Taking a guess, contact area with wick?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (4/8/17)

i like it . I dont think will use less juice anyway . I have the taifun bt and is a guzzler . on reddit they speak about mesh atty and look like all of them use a lot .....but who care . look really cool and flavour must be superb .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (4/8/17)

I wonder if one can dry burn and rinse the mesh under running water like we do with our coils?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMMACKEM (4/8/17)

andro said:


> i like it . I dont think will use less juice anyway . I have the taifun bt and is a guzzler . on reddit they speak about mesh atty and look like all of them use a lot .....but who care . look really cool and *flavour must be superb* .



Not a noticeable difference apparently. According to Grimm Green.


----------



## zadiac (4/8/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Not a noticeable difference apparently. According to Grimm Green.



The one Grimm Green reviewed is a different atty to this one. This one has a much smaller chamber than the other one.


----------



## Mario (29/8/17)

time frame on Vendors here in SA?
i need to get this been years since i played around with mesh


----------



## Waine (12/9/17)

Come on guys, who will be the first to review this for us consumer hungry vapers? 

I have exceeded my vape budget for the month, otherwise I would have bought it today, and reviewed it, just because I like the concept, and I am most curious.

Gosh, I love "playing" with vape gear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

